# Spec Saddle rear bag tabs



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Moved this post here from the component forum.....

I didn't know what else to call them, but I refer to the two 'saddlebag mounts' at the rear of many Specialized saddles. Fortunately, there are small screws allowing removal, for a cleaner look. I've removed mine, and see no downside. I don't think I'll be hanging a saddlebag from the seat on my S-Works!


----------



## feeex (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, took mine off almost as soon as I picked my bike up. 

Seem pretty pointless to me.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Special Eyes said:


> Moved this post here from the component forum.....
> 
> I didn't know what else to call them, but I refer to the two 'saddlebag mounts' at the rear of many Specialized saddles. Fortunately, there are small screws allowing removal, for a cleaner look. I've removed mine, and see no downside. * I don't think I'll be hanging a saddlebag from the seat on my S-Works!
> *


Whats the problem with a saddle bag on an S-Works?


----------



## feeex (Dec 6, 2011)

Nothing. But if you don't plan on using one, why keep the tabs/mounts?!


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

feeex said:


> Nothing. But if you don't plan on using one, why keep the tabs/mounts?!


IMO the tabs are not mounts for a saddlebag but simply a design of the saddle, I have the same “tabs” on a 5 year old Toupe but the middle of the tab is not hollowed out, never saw a reason for them myself.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't understand why Specialized spent the money on design, plastic injection molding tooling, manufacturing and assembly of these plastic parts when they seem of very limited or of no use.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

I guess other than esthetic purposes, it may serve as some scuff protector for the saddle cover.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I've yet to see a saddle cover on a Tarmac or Roubaix. Yecchhh!


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Special Eyes said:


> I don't understand why Specialized spent the money on design, plastic injection molding tooling, manufacturing and assembly of these plastic parts when they seem of very limited or of no use.


With your sit bones in the correct position, those "parts" minimize rear saddle flex and extend useful life. Turn your bike upside down in the gnar of a roadside and onto those small parts protecting the saddle to change a flat. Get a bit more butt purchase when you are on a funk gravel road down a grade getting over the rear wheel. Protect your saddle investment from the top skin pulling back over the rear saddle split lip as it ages with all your butt movement. And certainly the what...1/4 oz weight penalty...is not worth the "unfinished" look of the saddle. 

They are placed there for a reason...and it's not for a one side ad of Spesh.

Edit...the butt purchase on downhill is a good stretch...


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

To those who have removed their tabs, I'm looking to purchase some if you're interested. Want to replace my broken ones.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Just wanted to give Specialized customer service a shout-out.
I sent them a message and they sent me a pair for free, within 4 days.


----------

